# Anyone have any extra PPI Art series speaker plugs?



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking for 2 PPI Art series amplifier speaker plugs,the type with the wires attached, anyone know where I may find any please let me know, thanks


----------



## ibwalkn (Jul 16, 2012)

Me to, I am also needing 3 of them. Anyone got a lead on any of these; I would hate to solder the wires on the pins.


----------

